# Anyone else having issues with Berlin Violins 1



## sundrowned (May 21, 2021)

A few weeks ago I noticed violins 1 started to have a build up of reverb noise and the sound isn't very clean. There also seem to be new volume inconsistencies that didn't exist before. Violins 2 don't seem to be affected. You can hear it a bit in the video below. First line is Vln1 second line Vln2 (there is actually a noise in Vlns2 on the last note but that's fine. It's probably in the original sample). Compression is off and both are on 20% reverb. It's quite annoying. 


View attachment 2021-05-22 00-56-32.mp4


----------

